# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  Spider Ball and Head wobble... is this a concern and is it common?

## ericeod

I'm expecting my Spider Ball in about a week and have been doing a lot of research on this morph.  I've seen some mention of a head wobble that affects this morph and was wondering how prevelant this is within the line and if I should be worried.  Second, if my Ball does have this condition, is there any special care that should be taken into consideration such as feeding and housing etc?

And for those who do not know about the head wobble, here is a link showing the head wobble with a Spinner:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlX58vxt0AU

Here is a Spider with a wobble during feeding:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGy4g...eature=related

Thanks in advance to those who reply!

----------


## Groovy

The head wobble varies from snake to snake,some may have it bad,others you may hardly notice it. It is also carried over to Spider combo's like the Bumblebee,Lesser Bee,Killer Bee etc. I have never seen a snake affected by it so bad, that it couldn't fully function.. 
My Spiders have it too,still they eat like machines.. and that's the other thing you will notice about the Spider Family, their ferocious appetites and their outgoing personality..
So there is really no difference in needs to a snake with a bit of a wobble, than to a snake with none.

Hope that sums it up for you?

----------

Baba Fett (02-09-2015),ericeod (08-18-2010),Motley (09-19-2015),_PokeyTheNinja_ (05-01-2017)

----------


## Freakie_frog

Nope house and care for it just like you do your other ball pythons.. they eat, poop, shed and breed just fine..

----------

Okiedave (03-12-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (05-01-2017)

----------


## snakesRkewl

I watch mine strike and wrap a bit closer than the others, they don't always have the best aim and get into compromising situations more often, assuming your feeding live that is.
A lot depends on how much wobble they show, both my spider and my spider combo I watch a bit closer.

----------


## A.VinczeBPs

All spiders will have a wobble. Some of it is not seen much, some have it severely enough to affect the way they move. But all of them have a wobble. 
You treat them the same as any other morph, normally a wobble will not harm the animal.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

god we need a sticky this is asked every other day...

----------

_bad-one_ (08-18-2010),_BAMReptiles_ (08-18-2010),_iCandiBallPythons_ (08-18-2010),JennyBP (02-19-2015),_Lizardlicks_ (02-09-2015),ringorock (05-01-2017),_Sarin_ (08-19-2010),_T&C Exotics_ (02-09-2015)

----------


## BAMReptiles

oh boy, ANOTHER spider thread.......

----------


## ericeod

Thanks for the support to the two posts above...? I genuinely do want to thank those of you with positive feedback though. I'm sure you have members at all level on this forum, not just professionals.  So thanks to some for taking the time to explain to a novice who genuinely cares about their animal.

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Alot of people in general,new to bp's tend to hear about the wobble and freak out about it before technically owning a spider or a spider combo. I myself have never witnessed it to be detrimental to the animal, like Ed said above they eat,shed, feed, and breed just fine.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Thanks for the support to the two posts above...? I genuinely do want to thank those of you with positive feedback though. I'm sure you have members at all level on this forum, not just professionals.  So thanks to some for taking the time to explain to a novice who genuinely cares about their animal.


not trying to offend you, im not joking its asked just about every other day, in some way or another, I think a sticky would benifit newcomers

search "spider wobble"  and you will see tons of threads with info on it.

----------


## ericeod

> not trying to offend you, im not joking its asked just about every other day, in some way or another, I think a sticky would benifit newcomers
> 
> search "spider wobble"  and you will see tons of threads with info on it.


Fair enough, sorry about getting slighty offended. I know how it is, I am into robotics and computers and am a moderator for a computer overclocking forum (also uses vBulletin) and see similar situations with repeated questions. I apologize!

----------


## piper

I have a bumblebee who I recently moved to a different tub and he was corkscrewing constantly, could barely go anywhere in the tub without it happening, so I moved him back to his initial tub and he's fine now.  Stress is a pretty big trigger for spiders and spider morphs.  

Feeding time puts my spiders over the edge!  If they miss the first strike, I have to get out of the way because they are coming after my hand if they do miss haha.  I laugh but it's not fun with my female spider.  My bee is significantly smaller then her.

----------

ericeod (08-20-2010)

----------


## seeya205

If you like spiders then get him!  Most only have a slight wobble. not too many have a really bad one!  They are a great morph to have and my spider is one of my favorites!  Also when you first get it, it will wobble more(because of stress) but will calm down once settled in!

----------

ericeod (08-20-2010)

----------


## ericeod

Just an update:  I've had the Spider for a few days and he seems to be in perfect health and has some amazing markings.  He is very tame and doesn't hiss or try to bite (he is just a little head shy).  He has already eaten his first meal and has not shown any signs of head wobble.  I've read that they all exhibit this trait, so if it is there, I don't notice it.

Link to pics:
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...-over-10-years)

----------


## Groovy

Hi, I'm glad that you are happy with your spider! You will forget about the head wobble soon enough, the beauty of the animal itself will overpower that by miles.. If it does appear after a while.. don't stress too much, it is as trademark spider as it's pattern! Thats what makes a spider so unique!

Hope you enjoy him! 

All the best! :Good Job:

----------


## Baba Fett

> The head wobble varies from snake to snake,some may have it bad,others you may hardly notice it. It is also carried over to Spider combo's like the Bumblebee,Lesser Bee,Killer Bee etc. I have never seen a snake affected by it so bad, that it couldn't fully function.. 
> My Spiders have it too,still they eat like machines.. and that's the other thing you will notice about the Spider Family, their ferocious appetites and their outgoing personality..
> So there is really no difference in needs to a snake with a bit of a wobble, than to a snake with none.
> 
> Hope that sums it up for you?


My Bumblebee wobbles. Didn't know it was a significant thing until I stumbled on an article.

Exactly like this post stated. He wobbles a bit, he explores everything, he without problems, he's got a temper and will bite you if he doesn't want to be bothered. His name is Mr. Hyde, he's my favorite.

Fast Shadow

----------


## Baba Fett

He use to miss at striking... yes, I feed live... he use to miss, but now he's a killer. There are times I think he's not hungry, and before I can finish the sentence, "Maybe he's not..." POW!... Gotcha!

Fast Shadow

----------


## d7midino

> Fair enough, sorry about getting slighty offended. I know how it is, I am into robotics and computers and am a moderator for a computer overclocking forum (also uses vBulletin) and see similar situations with repeated questions. I apologize!


i was in a petco buying cat liter and there was a ball python that looked like a bumble bee , it was there for 5 months according to employees, i have had my old man 22 years now this june 7, 2017. long story short, bought her, was fine for 1st month, ate every week, shed once already, than BOOM, this wobble/corkscrew stuff started, did i freak, oh yeah. she eats just fine, very loving, still trying to get used to her movements. her wobble is a little more intense than what ive seen on line so far.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> i was in a petco buying cat liter and there was a ball python that looked like a bumble bee , it was there for 5 months according to employees, i have had my old man 22 years now this june 7, 2017. long story short, bought her, was fine for 1st month, ate every week, shed once already, than BOOM, this wobble/corkscrew stuff started, did i freak, oh yeah. she eats just fine, very loving, still trying to get used to her movements. her wobble is a little more intense than what ive seen on line so far.


You just responded to a close to 7 years old post and to a person that has not been on the forum in 4 years.  :Good Job:

----------

